# Questions to ask Handlers??



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Have you been able to watch any of the ones you are interested in at actual shows? If you do not like how the dogs are cared for and housed when they are in public, then you could rule them out immediately--as it would be difficult to expect them to treat the dogs any better in private. If their dogs seem nervous or unhappy in the ring or they seem rough with them, then you can rule out.

Off the top of my head, also ask how they handle splitting expenses. What happens if they are showing multiple dogs in your breed, or have a conflict with another ring--who will they have take your dog in or will your dog have priority? What qualifications will they require of the person your dog is handed off to if that happens? Who will be grooming the dog, walking the dog etc? Will they feed what you are feeding or do they want you to switch to what they feed?

If their answers seem satisfactory, then I would ask to visit their facility, and to have them work the dog with you there. Your dog should seem happy, and you should feel comfortable. Trust your gut.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It sounds like you may have already talked to your potential handler, but one thing I would ask (in addition to the items above) is how do they feel about you checking in with them when your dog is in their care? I've heard of handlers who don't really communicate much with owners unless the dogs wins, which could mean weeks between updates. I like to know how my dog is doing everyday, even if it's just a text to say he's doing fine, and I wouldn't want to feel like I'm bugging the handler by checking in.

I would also independently find people who have used the handler (maybe by looking through catalogs) and talk to them.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes do ask how they communicate. My sister has Standard poodles, her boys handler called her every day after the shows, her girl puppy she has out handler emails her after the weekends over. It was a little different since my sister was used to the phone calls, and got a little worried.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> It sounds like you may have already talked to your potential handler, but one thing I would ask (in addition to the items above) is how do they feel about you checking in with them when your dog is in their care? I've heard of handlers who don't really communicate much with owners unless the dogs wins, which could mean weeks between updates. I like to know how my dog is doing everyday, even if it's just a text to say he's doing fine, and I wouldn't want to feel like I'm bugging the handler by checking in.
> 
> I would also independently find people who have used the handler (maybe by looking through catalogs) and talk to them.


YES! Long saga short, I use a very wonderful junior- amazing- who texts pics of him playing with her, playing with her friends, in the ring, on the table, etc. But as a result of knowing how much fun he has with her and knowing how he is everyday, the first time I sent him out with someone else and it was radio silence...(and I found out he was RWD at a 5 point major)...it really freaked me out.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

All good suggestions so far and this might be of interest to you to check out:
Hiring A PHA Handler

A handler who is a member of the Professional Handler Association has kennel requirements, code of ethics, and vehicle inspections that must be adhered to. You can check the directory to see if the handlers you are contacting are members.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> All good suggestions so far and this might be of interest to you to check out:
> Hiring A PHA Handler
> 
> A handler who is a member of the Professional Handler Association has kennel requirements, code of ethics, and vehicle inspections that must be adhered to. You can check the directory to see if the handlers you are contacting are members.


Wow! Not one that I am looking at is on there! I mean....all the ones I am looking at are well-known and I have heard great things about them. None of them are on there.


----------

